# Think Muslims are tolerant watch this



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Muslim Beats Dutch Girl Does For Wearing Wrong Clothes | Truth And Action


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Pucking Funk!.if he was here and that was my wife or gf,those suckers would be on the ground with no ribs unbroken....pisses me off.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Saw this the other day. The video doesn't really tell the context of the situation but regardless of that those guys both need a good beating from a real man. Maybe then they'd understand what being a real man is.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Needs to have his butt kicked up around his shoulders! In a tolerant manner of course.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I've read where mus slimes assuault women in Germany cause they feel offened when women do not cover their faces......Then go back where you came from you fricken towel heads. I am sooooo fed up with this nonsense I can't hardly spit. You're allowed into a country and start making demands!!! GO STRAIGHT TO you know where!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> I've read where mus slimes assuault women in Germany cause they feel offened when women do not cover their faces......Then go back where you came from you fricken towel heads. I am sooooo fed up with this nonsense I can't hardly spit. You're allowed into a country and start making demands!!! GO STRAIGHT TO you know where!


The correct spelling is MuzSlimes.

Think of what is at the bottom of a septic tank, why it's muzslime!

They did that to my daughter, dead on the spot, well shit is not alive in the first place, oh well.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Two young men who should never be seen or heard from again.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

"Self defense" is not a valid reason to own a firearm in the Netherlands.

Yet.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

It'll get worse for the Europeans.
Children are taught how to think by adults. 
While the indigenous Europeans are procreating less, these migrants have full intention of popping out children like rabbits.

This kid is sending the Europeans a message:
Chilling footage of young migrant making ISIS-inspired beheading gesture to camera | World | News | Daily Express


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I am very curious to know if the young lady that was beaten went to the authorities after this happened? The video is clear enough to ID the jackholes that hit and stomped her.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Who thinks muslimes are tolerant??


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

tango said:


> Who thinks muslimes are tolerant??


People who have not studied their ideology.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

When I first saw this, I was enraged. I thought of what I would have done had that been my wife. I'm glad I didn't post what I was thinking then. I'm sure it would have been some kind of crime.

This is why they disarmed Europe, and why we must never allow it to happen here.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

They should be locked into a room with about 100 feminists.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I think it should be left to the country it occurred in and let them del with it.
and I think the country it happened in if it is a European one should make a public example out of the idiots -such a public caning reminding them were they are and how they got there.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

also I would like to see something like that happen down in north county st Louis with a sister being the victim. a whole different story would be told when they find the dude corpse.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> They should be locked into a room with about 100 feminists.


Wow!

There are levels of retribution I won't even go. That's one of them!


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Coming to a neighborhood near you!!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> They should be locked into a room with about 100 feminists.


Bull-**** Lesbians With PMS....


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Urinal Cake said:


> Bull-**** Lesbians With PMS....


And something else that bull **** lesbians use,many of them...A big fat D***O"!.....teach them bastages a lesson..::saber:: know what I mean?.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

125 bull **** lesbian bikers. With tattoos and body piercings, all named Cindy.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The absolute worst thing you could do to those criminals is deport them back to their own hellhole countries.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Do the femanazi's and homsexual's really think that they need Muslims to get rid of Christian values and morals? Even watching this or the throwing of homosexuals off of high rises to their deaths will not convince them of what the Religion of Peace is really about. Submission or else. Absolute and complete. No room for ideas or actions aside from those prescribed in the Quran. While they may want to kill me or other like minded folks, the feminists and homosexuals will not get a pass unless its a Muslim male raping a young boy. I just do not see how any society can cohabitate with a segment of the population that will not stop killing until all others have converted or are dead. End of rant.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Urinal Cake said:


> Bull-**** Lesbians With PMS....


And Strap ons


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> The correct spelling is MuzSlimes.
> 
> Think of what is at the bottom of a septic tank, why it's muzslime!
> 
> They did that to my daughter, dead on the spot, well shit is not alive in the first place, oh well.


I thank you for the correction. It would not be PC to get the spelling wrong.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> The absolute worst thing you could do to those criminals is deport them back to their own hellhole countries.


And publish their "Just Married!" photo in the local paper.


----------

